# Collet doesn't release



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello,
I have an 15 old Skil classic 1 3/4 hp router that I haven't used in years but want to use it dedicated to a table. I finally got out a bit that was in there for a few years, cleaned the collet, lock nut, got off rust, on threads. etc. When I put in the bit it slides in fine. After I tighten it down, use it, then try to change bits, I have to use pliers, hammer, and a screwdriver as a lever to get the bit out. Even with the lock nut off, the collet seems to be still squeezing on the bit shank as if the nut was on. 
Any ideas or experiences that might help me with this. I hate to throw out a router that works (except for the collet/nut/bit problem). I also can't find any place to buy parts for this router.
I am also hoping to save money and use this in the table and buy a bosch plunge router for portable use, rather than buying the combo kit. I don't mind spending money for good tools and gear but like most, don't want to waste it. 
Thanks and if any more information is needed I will give it gladly.
thanks
Frank


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Frank! Welcome to the forums, I would think that there are some areas of rust, or gunk, that is hiding in there. I would clean it out with a brass Brush, and cleaner, and try it again. I'm sure that you did a good job, but the stuff can lay in between the collet, or on the inside . You can take a little steel wool to clean it further, but be sure to get all of that off also. It alone can jam the nut, and loosen it with vibration. Loosen and tighten it on the chuck before using it and crank it a little tighter every time, until it works smoothly. Good luck, and welcome. You can search for the problem here, and see what other answers you can get.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

After you clean it as mentioned in the other answer, make sure that you are not putting the bit all the way intot he collet. I set them down all the way and then lift it up about 1/8" or so. On many of the older collets (and some new ones) when the bit is bottomed out in the collet and then the nut tightened, it creates a tension in the collet fingers that can be very tough to break loose. they even sell rubber orings that you put in the bottom of the collet to prevent bottoming the bit out.
If all that doesn't work, consider this sufficient justification to spring for a fancy new router!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

It's hard to get all the old stuff out of the part, try this stop off at HD/Lowes/Ace hareware and pickup a wire brush they sale for cleaning inside of copper pipe, run the brush inside and use some liquid wrench that you can get from the auto parts store,,then once you have it clean apply some heat from your heat gun, don't over heat it,let it cool don't and then try it out for fit,if you still have a error run the brush down the inside again...to get all the stuff out of it..

A easy way to set the bit,,remove the nut, put the bit in the collet nut and push the bit to the bottom of the collet nut,you can use the table top for that job,just push it in the to bottom it out, then put the collet nut and the bit back on the router..crank the nut down and your set to go to work 
No need to guess if you have it set right,it's always set right if you do it this way...

==========



frankjay02 said:


> Hello,
> I have an 15 old Skil classic 1 3/4 hp router that I haven't used in years but want to use it dedicated to a table. I finally got out a bit that was in there for a few years, cleaned the collet, lock nut, got off rust, on threads. etc. When I put in the bit it slides in fine. After I tighten it down, use it, then try to change bits, I have to use pliers, hammer, and a screwdriver as a lever to get the bit out. Even with the lock nut off, the collet seems to be still squeezing on the bit shank as if the nut was on.
> Any ideas or experiences that might help me with this. I hate to throw out a router that works (except for the collet/nut/bit problem). I also can't find any place to buy parts for this router.
> I am also hoping to save money and use this in the table and buy a bosch plunge router for portable use, rather than buying the combo kit. I don't mind spending money for good tools and gear but like most, don't want to waste it.
> ...


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys, but I did the following prior to posting on the group...common sense stuff.
1. used liquid wrench to move lock nut first, then used it in threads 2...first packed it with steel wool and twisted it, didn't look good so I 3..used a dremel tool and small wire rotary tool to clean inside, that didn't seem to get deep enough so I 4....used that pipe reamer that plumbers use. 5..cleaned up residue liquid wrench....6...tightened down a bit, up a bit, down a bit etc.....7....put in bit, tightened it down,, ran router with no load, untightened lock nut........bit stuck and had to use various tools to get it out.......8..tried it at different bit depths...NOTHING...a stuck bit again and again .
 What I am thinking is, being the bit was in there for a few years and WAS bottomed out, that the collet lost its ability to spring back to open. It is frustrating not to be able to figure this out..it is a friggin collet and NUT....not some jet plane.....anyway...thanks for the help..might be that time to justify the new router.
Frank 
As someone


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys but prior to writing the forum I did all of the recommendations, which were just common sense things to try. .... I didn't dry it with the heat gun though. I even used a dremel tool with a rotary brush on it to clean it. AND the plumber tool for reaming pipe. I worked the nut up and down, with collet in and out, then put in bit..tightened down, ran router with no load, loosened nut and had to use tools to get bit out...I did this a few times trying different levels of tightening...still....no easy bit removal unless I used tools to "whack" it out.
I am thinking that being the router had a bit in it for several years, and was rusted a bit, maybe the collet lost it's ability to spring open a bit when locking nut is loosened...but tell me...shouldn't I just be able to loosen the locking nut, slid a bit in and out, tighten it down and get to work? Or do I have to take off the locking nut and collet each time I make a bit change. 
thanks for the help....might be time to get a new router.
Frank


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Frank:
Lightly tap the bit downward after the bolt is loose. Unless the bit is bottomed out, this should work. Then once the bit is out, go through the cleaning drill, collet, nut and arbor shaft. I would also try wiping the outside of the collet with a light coat of Camellia oil or the like.
However, I would plan on replacing the router.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Also, tap the shaft of the bit with something solid, I have had some bits that needed that little shock. Did you check the bit? There should not be any groves, it should needs to be smooth. Otherwise, i can't think of other tricks.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Personally, I would replace the collet before replacing the router.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Frank,

Just for grins, try inserting a bit all the way and then pulling it out about 1/8" before tightening thecollet. I've heard rumors that some collets may jam otherwise. I've always thought it was urban ledgend but its worth a try.


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

*thanks folks..tried it all...where can I buy a collet for an old router*

thanks guys but nothing works, did it all again and again...it takes more than a tap to get a bit out...it's lilke pulling a tooth from an elephant. I will try the new collet idea but did a search on parts for this router..Skil Classic 1 3/4 hp and find nothing. Any help where to find one will be appreciated. I don't use a router much, but I intend to, and this would make a good router handheld and i can buy a fixed base for dedicated table use.
I think the collet lost it's ability to unloosen when nut is off. It has been locked down and bottomed out for a few years. I will try opening the gaps more and give it a new memory.
thanks again for all the help
Frank


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Contact Skill re a new collet and nut. I am sure that they will sort you out.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

It might be you have pitting or some deep indentations on the taper for the collet or in the spindle, try using a buffing wheel, and a little polishing compound on both.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Frank, are you missing a clip on the collet? I had this problem with a Craftsman once, I would loosen the nut, but it wouldn't loosen the collet. Turned out I was missing an "E" clip on the end of the collet. The nut would loosen and then contact the clip, pulling the collet out.


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

*brian's suggestion*



BrianS said:


> Frank, are you missing a clip on the collet? I had this problem with a Craftsman once, I would loosen the nut, but it wouldn't loosen the collet. Turned out I was missing an "E" clip on the end of the collet. The nut would loosen and then contact the clip, pulling the collet out.


What e clip? LOL. There is nothing there. I thought maybe the collet wasn't springing back open, could that be what the e clip does. I will contact Skil, as someone suggested, and maybe they can help me. 
Thanks to all for all the help and ideas.
Frank


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Frank, not being familiar with your router, I was just throwing that out.. your's might not have the clip as part of it's design. One end of the collet would protrude thru the nut and on that end there is a small groove that the clip sits in. E Clip If you look on this page Collets and check the one on the bottom you will see an example of what I mean. When you loosen the nut, it contacts the clip and pulls the collet out. You could also use a circlip. As I said, not sure if this applies to your particular router or not, but something to check.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Look on Ereplacement parts.com 
They have TONS of parts diagrams for hundreds of different power tools. 
I bet a dollar to a doughnut they have your router on there.

Give me the model number and I can help you look.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That web page doesn't seem to be correct. Can you list it again?


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

IF the router is that old, the bit will bottom out on the shaft if it is in all the way. with the clooet being tightened for so long, it could be out of round. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

eReplacementParts.com : Power Tool Parts and Tool Repair


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have gotten bits stuck on my Dewalt router a couple of times, until I started raising them about 1/8" prior to tightening the collet. Has not happened since.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Just checking?*

I just wanted to see if you solved the sticking collet? It may help to solve a problem for others, if you have a good answer. Thanks:happy:


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> I just wanted to see if you solved the sticking collet? It may help to solve a problem for others, if you have a good answer. Thanks:happy:


No I haven't solved it. I tried everything suggested here and then some, but , when I put it in the collet, tighten it down, use it briefly, then try to get it out it is a wrestling match. 
I haven't had time to contact Skil because of some "life" matters, but will do it soon. 
I will post solution when I find one..which I hope to do. It is a perfectly good router.
Frank


----------

